# Poland



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 
Looking at getting a puppy ( Boston Terrier ) from Poland what is the best way to bring her to UK
any one know , I have been told by the breeder no dogs can fly out of Poland .


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Dont know about importing but why cant you get one here


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Domoniques said:


> Hi
> Looking at getting a puppy ( Boston Terrier ) from Poland what is the best way to bring her to UK
> any one know , I have been told by the breeder no dogs can fly out of Poland .


Unless there is a pressing reason why you need to get a puppy from abroad, such as wanting to bring new blood into breeding lines for health reasons, then I recommend getting one from the UK. You will be able to get your puppy at a younger age, and not have to put it through all the stress of travelling.

If you are choosing a Polish puppy because it is cheaper, beware there may be hidden costs to buying from abroad. https://www.gov.uk/buying-a-cat-or-dog


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 
First my reason for getting it from Poland is the pedigree is top notch , the puppy is lovely I get updates and video's ,and as for cost it is a more than here ,The pup's parents and what's behind it I have checked out is mostly champs males/females .
I can use a courier at a cost of £400 door to door , but I thought I could fly out and bring it back with me it will have all the correct paper work .

Reason not to buy from here is nearly all uk ped have a certain line breeding in I do not want .


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't know anything about transport then, but you might be able to drive out of Poland and get a flight from the next country? 

Good luck with your pup! :thumbup1:


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Personally, I would get myself on a UK breeders waiting list and wait for a quality pup from the UK.

Firstly, the pup cannot legally enter the UK until he/she is at least 15 weeks old, so just bare that in mind... will the breeder keep the puppy that long?

Question the breeder about the socialisation regime! It's important because you'll miss most of the critical socialisation period, if you're not happy walk away.

Just like the UK, check all relevant heath tests have been completed on the parents too! Check the breeder is registered with the FCI, you can do that here. If the breeder is registered, you'll need an export FCI pedigree in order to have the pup placed on the UK KC import register, so she/he can be shown at KC events etc... in the UK.

A quick google says that ZKWP is Polands' Kennel club, also check if the breeder is registered with them.

*Now to the basics of importation!*

- First the pup must be microchipped.
- Have an EU pet passport.
- At 12 weeks old minimum, have rabies vaccine the pup must then wait 21 days before the pup can travel to the UK.
- The pup must also be treated for tapeworm by a vet 1-5 days before he/she is due to arrive in the UK and it must be recorded in the EU pet passport. The tapeworm treatment must have praziquantel or equivalent as its active ingredient.

The microchip must be done before the rabies vaccine otherwise the vaccination won't count also check the microchip is still working and its placement before travelling because if it fails the pup will have to go into a quarantine facility at your cost and the whole process repeated.

*To collect the puppy yourself and bring him/her back to the UK.*
I'm not 100% sure how this works but I know any border crossings the pup would need to be scanned and checked, I'm not sure if there is a cost for this or not.

You will not be able to travel on every ferry and the eurostar doesn't allow dogs either. Here is a link that shows you what ferries you can travel on although you may have to book in advance for travelling with the pup because I know some ferries have kennels on board where the dog must be kept.

*Using a transportation company!*
Make sure the company is DEFRA and IPATA registered and also read what others have said about their trips. This will cut out the stress of you collecting the pup yourself and they will deal with all the paperwork and boarder inspections etc...

*Flying!*
The pup must enter the UK as cargo in the cargo hold of the plane. The pup would need an animal flight crate/kennel which must comply with the requirements of IATA Live Animals Regulations.

According to google the pup would need to travel on LOT Polish airline as cargo and arrive at Heathrow, London. You can see more about the approved air travel routes for pets here.

Once the pup arrives in the UK, they will be collected by the animal reception centre off the plane, who will give the pup a general check over, offer some fresh water, change any damp bedding and make sure all the paper work is correct. It apparently takes around 2 hours for pets to clear through customs and you'll need a collar, leash and some form of ID to collect your pup.

If you're not using an pet agent then you'll have to go yourself and collect the customs clearance/release note/form from the correct place and pay the extra charges here in the UK. 
If you phone the animal reception centre at the airport they should be able to tell you who you would need to go to in order to get the customs clearance paperwork. You would need to phone that company to get an idea of the extra costs which will need to be paid here in the UK.

Now with flights you can use a pet agent who will arrange it all for you and generally deal with all the paperwork and customs clearance but at a higher cost than if you were to do it between yourself and the breeder.

Sorry for the essay but I hope this has helped a little but you can find out more here and here.


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you very much for all the information I will be making calls on Monday ,
if there is more money to pay out than I was told I may have to re-think it and lose my deposit


----------

